
Feedburner CEO Moves to Twitter. Is Twitter The New RSS? - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/feedburner-ceo-moves-to-twitter-is-twitter-the-new-rss/
======
Megasumo
This will not happen. The two things serve a totally different purpose. I zoom
through my many RSS feeds every day in Google Reader to catch up on the news
(with context!) It will take me day's to do this in Twitter. Plus, Twitter is
horrible as a informational source. Breaking news, yes. Catching up on the
latest topics, noooo.

------
brm
I'll give this 10% of a thought the day you can subscribe to a twitter feed
and not have it delivered via RSS...

Is twitter a new feed reader? Sure for some people, but is it replacing RSS as
a delivery format? heck no.

------
brazzy
No. Twitter is a single website. RSS is a format used by hundreds of thousands
(if not millions) of websites.

